# Food



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lately, when I let my chickens run outside, they go straight to the dog food, I'm just wondering If the dog food could do physical harm to them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It wont harm them, to them its a treat. You may want to pick the dog food bowl up and put it somewhere else or your dog wont ever get any food to him/herself.


----------

